# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El famoso déficit de tarifa eléctrica

## F. Lázaro

Lo que voy a comentar a continuación no es nada nuevo, pero, la verdad, sigo sin comprender esto, vamos, yo y seguro que muchos millones de personas más...

Siempre tenemos la misma noticia relacionada con esto:

El sector eléctrico dice que hay un grave problema energético, un déficit de 15.000 millones por el diferencial que existe entre el coste real de la electricidad y lo que pagan finalmente los usuarios, por lo que las eléctricas demandan subidas de tarifas y demás historias para bajar ese déficit...

Ahora, yo me hago las mismas preguntas de siempre...:

*Si las eléctricas pierden dinero con el negocio de la electricidad, cómo es posible que las mismas aumentan los beneficios año tras año?*  :Confused: 

Cada vez hay más renovables... *¿pagan el viento que utilizan los generadores?* Este año con los embalses llenos e incluso desembalsando *¿Han pagado un sólo céntimo de los miles de millones de m3 de agua que utilizan de nuestros embalses?* *¿Acaso pagan el sol que utilizan en las diferentes centrales solares?*

Nos tienen fritos tanto el gobierno como las eléctricas a base de impuestos y encima quieren meternos otro estacazo más  :Mad: 

Miro la factura de la luz, y más del 50% de lo que pagamos son todo nada más que impuestos y chorradas... que si impuesto de consumo, que si impuesto de kw, que si impuesto de tasa de potencia, que si impuesto de conexión, que si impuesto de no sé... :Mad: 

Ya está bien de este atraco a mano armada  :Mad:  Cómo tienen la desfachatez de decir encima que les debemos dinero???  :Confused:  :Mad: 

Si hay alguien que me lo pueda explicar, que lo haga, porque, vamos, es que en ninguna cabeza humana cabe semejante atraco por parte de las eléctricas  :Mad:

----------


## jasg555

> Lo que voy a comentar a continuación no es nada nuevo, pero, la verdad, sigo sin comprender esto, vamos, yo y seguro que muchos millones de personas más...
> 
> Siempre tenemos la misma noticia relacionada con esto:
> 
> El sector eléctrico dice que hay un grave problema energético, un déficit de 15.000 millones por el diferencial que existe entre el coste real de la electricidad y lo que pagan finalmente los usuarios, por lo que las eléctricas demandan subidas de tarifas y demás historias para bajar ese déficit...
> 
> Ahora, yo me hago las mismas preguntas de siempre...:
> 
> *Si las eléctricas pierden dinero con el negocio de la electricidad, cómo es posible que las mismas aumentan los beneficios año tras año?* 
> ...


 Estoy contigo amigo.

Aunque la lucha está perdida. La compensación es algo ya firmado hace bastantes años con las eléctricas y son habas contadas.

Salut, al que añoro bastante en el foro (a ver si se le ve de nuevo) dió bastantes datos sobre éste tema que comentas. Y son para cabrearse. Entre otras cosas se hablaba de las condiciones de favor en las que se concedieron los usos del agua a las eléctricas y que no se ha revisado tras tantos años y diversas peripecias ocurridas.

 Y hay que prepararse desgraciadamente, ya que España aún es uno de los países europeos en los que el precio del kw es más barato, las eléctricas se basan en eso y en el mercado libre (¿no lo queríamos? Pues toma) para apretar cada día más.

Y yo soy un afectado en gran medida, ya que me está obligando a invertir para reducir el coste eléctrico como sea porque se me ha doblado.

----------


## ben-amar

Son tantos y tantos los robos y atracos auspiciados por unos y legalizados por los gobiernos que ya no recordamos ni como nos han venido

----------


## sergi1907

Hemos pasado de pagar 60 euros cada dos meses a pagar 50 al mes y pierden dinero, pobrecitos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Como bien decís es un robo "legal"

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> pagar 50 al mes y pierden dinero, pobrecitos


Pues 50 por mes poco es, aquí meten cada puyazo que te quedan tieso  :Mad:  :Mad: ... he visto facturas con cerca de ciento y muchos (y no es que tiren la casa por la ventana energéticamente hablando), con la *ILEGAL* *facturación por consumo estimado*  :Mad:  :Mad: . Nadie puede hacer cobros a través de estimaciones, pero gracias a nuestro Gobierno, esto, por desgracia, es legal, por lo que, no nos molestemos en reclamar lo que nos sableen porque es perder el tiempo.

A todo eso sumar, que las redes de transporte están hechas una mi**da, algunos postes están que dan pena, con nada que sople un poco de aire o llueva un poco se va (raro es que esta noche todavía no se haya ido  :Embarrassment: ), si hay tormenta ya ni os cuento... la cortan cuando les da la gana y durante el tiempo que les viene en gana, pero sin embargo, ese tiempo, te siguen cobrando sus impuestos aunque no te den servicio... :Mad: 

Pero vamos, podemos ir preparándonos los bolsillos, porque dentro de poco, nos van a meter cada sablazo, que en vez de ingresar la nómina en nuestra cuenta bancaria, habrá que decir en donde trabajemos " ingrésala en la cuenta de XXX eléctrica"... de vergüenza  :Mad: 

Seguro que después las eléctricas van a venir a sacar a nuestras familias... :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Se han dado casos de casas cerradas y le han cobrado por facturacion estimada 60 , un autentico robo, por muy legal que sea es un ROBO

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto es una factura actual de la luz...

Nota: léase el pié de página. Las palabras de agradecimientos y cortesías de las eléctricas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

En mi casa de Guadalajara, la lectura estimada es ya sangrante. Allí tengo dos contratos de electricidad, dos contadores, dos lineas separadas he independientes. El motivo: los estanques. 

Tengo una linea exclusiva para ellos y otra para la casa.

Pues bien, se da el caso que para el consumo de los estanques tengo contratada una tarifa discriminada, antigua nocturna. Y el consumo es exactamente el mismo día tras día, mes tras mes. Las bombas, compresores, lámparas UV, etc... funcionan 24h/7días/12 meses. Exactamente al mismo ritmo durante ya hace bastantes años.

 No hay un mes que me cobren una factura igual al anterior. Uno me cobran 300 euros y otro 120. Es imposible que el gasto oscile de un mes a otro más de un +-1%.
 Me he hartado de reclamar, y la única solución que me dan es que facilite las lecturas yo, lo cual es difícil.. Con lo cual, estoy metiendo material trifásico para optimizar la potencia y así reducir los kw a 1/3 del actual.

 El morro es alucinante.

 SIn embargo, en Madrid, los consumos sí coinciden.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues andate con ojo con tanta reclamacion, todavia te pueden decir que absorves toda la energia de la comarca y cerrarte el grifo electrico por abuso, eso sí, despues de cobrarte un h**v* por gasto abusivo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fijaros el déficit que sufren  :EEK!: , pobrecitos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...:

http://www.europapress.es/economia/n...103095035.html

*Gas Natural Fenosa eleva un 22,2% el beneficio*

*Gas Natural Fenosa obtuvo un beneficio de 1.117 millones de euros en los nueve primeros meses del año, un 22,2% más que en el mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior*

Vaya déficit de tarifa ehhh!!!  :Cool:

----------


## jasg555

> Pues andate con ojo con tanta reclamacion, todavia te pueden decir que absorves toda la energia de la comarca y cerrarte el grifo electrico por abuso, eso sí, despues de cobrarte un h**v* por gasto abusivo


Se les ha acabado el chollo, porque me estoy trayendo material de Japón, pero voy a reducir una cantidad importante.




> Fijaros el déficit que sufren , pobrecitos ...:
> 
> http://www.europapress.es/economia/n...103095035.html
> 
> *Gas Natural Fenosa eleva un 22,2% el beneficio*
> 
> 
> *Gas Natural Fenosa obtuvo un beneficio de 1.117 millones de euros en los nueve primeros meses del año, un 22,2% más que en el mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior*
> 
> Vaya déficit de tarifa ehhh!!!


Jo, déficit como ese quiero yo en mi empresa oyes  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

> Se han dado casos de casas cerradas y le han cobrado por facturacion estimada 60 , un autentico robo, por muy legal que sea es un ROBO


Yo tengo una vivienda cerrada y hace algún tiempo me vino un recibo con 1200 euros  :EEK!:  sin haber consumido ningún kw.
Menuda cara que tienen, te cobran lo que no deben y encima tienes que perder tiempo para ir a reclamar.   :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] Con lo cual, estoy metiendo material trifásico para optimizar la potencia y así reducir los kw a 1/3 del actual.





> Se les ha acabado el chollo, porque me estoy trayendo material de Japón, pero voy a reducir una cantidad importante.


Con ésto lo único que puedes conseguir es reducir la potencia al meter tes fases, pero el consumo va a ser el mismo  :Embarrassment: , así que el estacazo te lo van a seguir metiendo en resumidas cuentas  :Cool: 

Además, por la conexión trifásica te van a meter un canon seguramente (el cual ya desconozco  :Embarrassment: )... por lo que al final:

- Vas a tener 3 fases y vas a reducir la potencia...
- El consumo va a seguir siendo el mismo
- Te cobrarán un canon por la conexión al sistema trifásico....
- Además de lo que le soplen por el material trifásico, porque de mercadillo, no es  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Así que, te vas a quedar más o menos igual que estabas, traducido al cristiano, que te van a seguir robando igualmente  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jasg555

> Con ésto lo único que puedes conseguir es reducir la potencia al meter tes fases, pero el consumo va a ser el mismo , así que el estacazo te lo van a seguir metiendo en resumidas cuentas 
> 
> Además, por la conexión trifásica te van a meter un canon seguramente (el cual ya desconozco )... por lo que al final:
> 
> - Vas a tener 3 fases y vas a reducir la potencia...
> - El consumo va a seguir siendo el mismo
> - Te cobrarán un canon por la conexión al sistema trifásico....
> - Además de lo que le soplen por el material trifásico, porque de mercadillo, no es 
> 
> Así que, te vas a quedar más o menos igual que estabas, traducido al cristiano, que te van a seguir robando igualmente



 Tienes razón. Es que no quería entrar en detalles para no liar al personal, amigo F. Lázaro.

No voy a convertir una linea en trifásica, porque los watios son watios igual y encima tiene un sobrecoste que haría más caro el recibo habitual.

 Lo que voy a hacer es lo siguiente:

 Existen bombas y otros aparatos que uso en el mercado con una gran eficiencia energética, que por ejemplo tienen un rendimiento X con un consumo de 550w. Mientras yo, con el mismo rendimiento tengo que gastar 1400w.
¿Qué diferencia existe? Sencillo, esas bombas son trifásicas, no se fabrican para monofásico.
¿Qué solución puedo tomar? La más sencilla es instalar a la bomba un variador de frecuencia, el cual, con la programación adecuada, *engaña* a la bomba trifásica y la hace funcionar mientras ese variador le proporciona una corriente monofásica.

¿Qué problema hay? Pues que debes comprar ese convertidor. Pero tal y como está la electricidad, ahora mismo interesa invertir para consumir casi 1/3 de lo anterior. Además con el convertidor evitas golpes de ariete y puedes regular las rpm de la bomba a voluntad.

 Es una solución que están aplicando aficionados alemanes, ya que allí la electricidad tiene un precio de cuidado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tienes razón. Es que no quería entrar en detalles para no liar al personal, amigo F. Lázaro.
> 
> No voy a convertir una linea en trifásica, porque los watios son watios igual y encima tiene un sobrecoste que haría más caro el recibo habitual.
> 
>  Lo que voy a hacer es lo siguiente:
> 
>  Existen bombas y otros aparatos que uso en el mercado con una gran eficiencia energética, que por ejemplo tienen un rendimiento X con un consumo de 550w. Mientras yo, con el mismo rendimiento tengo que gastar 1400w.
> ¿Qué diferencia existe? Sencillo, esas bombas son trifásicas, no se fabrican para monofásico.
> ¿Qué solución puedo tomar? La más sencilla es instalar a la bomba un variador de frecuencia, el cual, con la programación adecuada, *engaña* a la bomba trifásica y la hace funcionar mientras ese variador le proporciona una corriente monofásica.
> ...


Ok  :Smile: 




> Es una solución que están aplicando aficionados alemanes, *ya que allí la electricidad tiene un precio de cuidado*.


También cobran 2 o 3 veces más que nosotros  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Ok 
> 
> 
> 
> También cobran 2 o 3 veces más que nosotros


 Totalmente cierto, incluso 4 diría yo. Pero no son tontos, y quieren ahorrar.

 Hace unos3 años creo recordar que pagabas el km a 15-18 cms. No recuerdo bien.

----------


## Salut

> El sector eléctrico dice que hay un grave problema energético, un déficit de 15.000 millones por el diferencial que existe entre el coste real de la electricidad y lo que pagan finalmente los usuarios, por lo que las eléctricas demandan subidas de tarifas y demás historias para bajar ese déficit...
> 
> Ahora, yo me hago las mismas preguntas de siempre...:
> 
> *Si las eléctricas pierden dinero con el negocio de la electricidad, cómo es posible que las mismas aumentan los beneficios año tras año?*


Aupa de nuevo!

La explicación la puse en su momento aquí:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=9584

La cosa es bien sencilla: el déficit de tarifa se lo anotan las eléctricas como deuda pública. De allí que, aunque no cobren, sí que tengan beneficios.

Una cosa son los ingresos y gastos, y otra muy distinta los cobros y pagos. Los primeros son meramente contables (facturas), mientras que los segundos son de flujo efectivo de pasta. Cualquier diferencia entre ambos genera deuda.

Y bueno, como el Gobierno era el responsable de fijar las tarifas, y tomó el compromiso de pagar a las eléctricas "tarde o temprano" el precio que se fijaba en las subastas de electricidad... pues oficialmente se reconoce el déficit como deuda pública.

Luego simplemente venden los "papeles" generados a algún banco, o los utilizan como aval, y ya tienen la liquidez que hace falta para repartir dividendos a mansalva.

Obviamente una deuda arrastrada _sine die_ empieza a apestar, y con la cerrada de grifo del sector bacario y la degradación de la deuda soberana española, pues las eléctricas se han puesto histéricas y quieren cobrar YA.





> *¿pagan el viento que utilizan los generadores?*


En teoria pagan a los agricultores por el alquiler del terreno y el coste de oportunidad en terrenos adyacentes.





> Este año con los embalses llenos e incluso desembalsando *¿Han pagado un sólo céntimo de los miles de millones de m3 de agua que utilizan de nuestros embalses?*


Algo han pagado, pero muy muy poco... todo por culpa de no haberse revisado las concesiones.




> *¿Acaso pagan el sol que utilizan en las diferentes centrales solares?*


El uso del sol no supone coste de oportunidad... como mucho lo tiene con las plantas que podrían crecer debajo, pero eso viene en el coste del terreno.





> Miro la factura de la luz, y más del 50% de lo que pagamos son todo nada más que impuestos y chorradas... que si impuesto de consumo, que si impuesto de kw, que si impuesto de tasa de potencia, que si impuesto de conexión, que si impuesto de no sé...


Todo el desglose que hacen las eléctricas para quitarse el muerto es técnicamente muy cuestionable. 

De todas formas, hay una ilegalidad flagrante en la tarifa de la luz (y en la gasolina, y en...): cobrar el IVA sobre el impuesto electricidad. Dado que el impuesto de electricidad no es ningún "valor añadido", se está produciendo una doble imposición que no está permitida en nuestro ordenamiento jurídico.

Lamentablemente, las organizaciones de consumidores solo lloran por el alto precio (cada dia me parece más deplorable su actitud). No denuncian las ilegalidades flagrantes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola Salut, hacía tiempo que no te veía ya por aquí, te echaba de menos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 




> Aupa de nuevo!
> 
> La explicación la puse en su momento aquí:
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=9584
> 
> La cosa es bien sencilla: el déficit de tarifa se lo anotan las eléctricas como deuda pública. De allí que, aunque no cobren, sí que tengan beneficios.
> 
> Una cosa son los ingresos y gastos, y otra muy distinta los cobros y pagos. Los primeros son meramente contables (facturas), mientras que los segundos son de flujo efectivo de pasta. Cualquier diferencia entre ambos genera deuda.
> 
> ...


Simplemente me remito a ésto que ya comenté...




> Fijaros el déficit que sufren , pobrecitos ...:
> 
> http://www.europapress.es/economia/n...103095035.html
> 
> *Gas Natural Fenosa eleva un 22,2% el beneficio*
> 
> *Gas Natural Fenosa obtuvo un beneficio de 1.117 millones de euros en los nueve primeros meses del año, un 22,2% más que en el mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior*
> 
> Vaya déficit de tarifa ehhh!!!


Sólo con leer esa noticia y ver las facturas que llegan cada vez, y encima ver la cara que tienen para decirnos que les debemos dinero... se me calienta la sangre  :Embarrassment:  :Cool: 




> De todas formas, hay una ilegalidad flagrante en la tarifa de la luz (y en la gasolina, y en...): cobrar el IVA sobre el impuesto electricidad. Dado que el impuesto de electricidad no es ningún "valor añadido", *se está produciendo una doble imposición que no está permitida en nuestro ordenamiento jurídico*.


Son tantas y tantas cosas que se hacen y no están permitidas que uno ya se acaba acostumbrando... :Frown:  :Mad: 




> Lamentablemente, las organizaciones de consumidores solo lloran por el alto precio (cada dia me parece más deplorable su actitud). No denuncian las ilegalidades flagrantes.


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

Bueno, referente al beneficio de gas natural-fenosa, tampoco me parece tan desorbitado teniendo en cuenta la ingente inversión que han debido acometer: tienen 36.700 millones de  de activo inmovilizado. 

Frente a esto, los 1.500 millones que parece le saldran ma o meno a final de año es un mísero 4-5% de beneficio.

Las cifras de beneficio son enormes porque la empresa es enorme, pero en términos relativos no son gran cosa.

Debemos empezar a acostumbrarnos que los tiempos de la energía barata no volverán, porque los yacimientos se están agotando a marchas forzadas y la brutal demanda china está acentuando esta tendencia.

Como ciudadanos haríamos bastante mejor invirtiendo en eficiencia energética y ahorrar un poco. Así las facturas vendrán menos abultadas.



_EDIT: Bueno, sobre el patrimonio neto (unos 12.000 M) si que es un % de beneficio considerable. Pero con lo tremendamente apalancada (endeudada) que está esta empresa malo sería tener % bajos, porque quedaría muy cerca de las pérdidas._

----------


## locuelos

Tienen beneficios gracias a un truco contable propuesto por industria: Deuda titularizada por el estado.

El deficit tarifario se computa como ingreso cobrado una vez que el estado lo pasa a deuda titularizada.

Contablemente esta cobrado por un prestamo que avala el estado y no influye en la cuenta de resultados.

Cuando se cobre el deficit tarifario, este ingreso va a la cuenta del estado que avala el prestamo y este se cancela.

Por lo que desde que este se cobra con un prestamo con aval estatal, desaparece la deuda en la contabilidad de las electricas, y no es un dinero que se le debe a ellas, sino a los bancos que concedieron el prestamo. Y la garantia de recobro la da el estado.  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Noticias frescas del sector energético:




> *Industria recorta 4.600 millones de costes eléctricos para suavizar las subidas de la luz
> El aumento del 10% previsto en enero se mantiene pese al decreto aprobado ayer - Las primas al sector fotovoltaico caen un 30% para ahorrar 740 millones al año* 
> 
> El Gobierno aprobó ayer un real decreto ley para ahorrar 4.616 millones de euros en tres años en el sector eléctrico. El objetivo es contener el déficit del sistema acumulado desde 2000 -20.000 millones que reclaman las eléctricas con el respaldo de los tribunales- y suavizar las subidas del recibo que serían necesarias, trimestre tras trimestre, para tapar un agujero que equivale ya a dos puntos del PIB. Pero, salvo sorpresa, *el decreto no evitará que el 1 de enero, las tarifas que pagan 20,16 millones de usuarios acogidos a la llamada Tarifa de Último Recurso (TUR) suban en torno al 10%*.
> 
> El decreto que lima los costes en el sector eléctrico tiene cuatro novedades importantes: *recorta un 30% las primas a los huertos solares*, lo que ahorrará 2.220 millones en tres años; *establece un nuevo peaje para las empresas generadoras de 0,5 euros por megavatio-hora producido y extiende medio año, hasta 2013, el llamado bono social*, cuyo coste -150 millones- asumen las eléctricas para no subir la luz a los colectivos más desfavorecidos. Además, *las empresas costearán, con 670 millones en tres años, el desarrollo de los planes de ahorro y eficiencia energética* que hasta ahora se apoyaban en la tarifa.
> 
> Tanto el ministro de Industria, Miguel Sebastián, como la Secretaría de Estado de Energía explicaron que, en lo que se refiere a la revisión de tarifas de enero, se mantiene la idea de congelar la parte regulada del recibo. Esa parte la forman las llamadas tarifas de acceso, que suponen la mitad del recibo y de las que salen, entre otras cosas, las primas a las renovables. En la otra mitad de la factura, la que recoge la evolución de los precios de la energía, se aplicarán las fórmulas vigentes. El resultado, tras la subasta de energía celebrada el día 14, será una subida que rondará el 10% -cuatro euros al mes para el consumidor medio- según cálculos refrendados por la Comisión Nacional de la Energía (CNE). La decisión final se tomará el lunes.
> 
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econo...lpepieco_2/Tes

En fin, parece que algunas cositas sí que estan haciendo...

De todas formas, habría sido mucho más sensato intentar imponer un peaje superior a las renovables, en vez de recortar las primas... por lo menos no habría sido tan "aprobar leyes retroactivas" de dudosa constitucionalidad.


EDIT: Por cierto, no acabo de ver claro que el peaje que proponen sirva realmente para bajar el precio de la electricidad...

Si cobran los 0,5 €/MWh generado a todas las tecnologías por igual, entonces en la subasta eléctrica la última tecnología entraría a 0,5 €/MWh más caro y por tanto todos tendríamos que pagar 0,5 €/MWh más para la parte no regulada del recibo. El dinero recaudado, si lo utilizan realmente para lo prometido, a priori bajaría en cuantía idéntica la parte regulada del recibo.

Al final, sólo sería lo comido por lo servido. Las eléctricas seguirían con los mismos beneficios, pero Sebastián podrá vender la moto de que "ha actuado contra ellas"... y en la factura la parte regulada parecerá más pequeña.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Noticias frescas del sector energético:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econo...lpepieco_2/Tes
> 
> En fin, parece que algunas cositas sí que estan haciendo...
> 
> De todas formas, habría sido mucho más sensato intentar imponer un peaje superior a las renovables, en vez de recortar las primas... por lo menos no habría sido tan "aprobar leyes retroactivas" de dudosa constitucionalidad.


Si si, estos mucho jiji jaja, mucho para acá, para allá, muchas palabras y muchos gestos... pero el estacazo que nos van a meter va a ser flojo  :Mad:  :Mad: , y las hidroeléctricas produciendo como nunca  :Mad: 

Estos tienen ganas de que nos muramos de hambre con tal de que le paguemos lo que se les antoje. Seguro que después cuando le tengamos que dar la nómina a ellos, seguro que luego vienen ellos a sacar a nuestras familias adelante  :Mad: 

De vergüenza...

----------


## Salut

Si, pero con el precio del petróleo y del gas desbocado, es lo que hay... que las energias convencionales son cada vez más caras (concretamente, subieron un 20%... del cual un 10% se traslada a la TUR).

Lo irónico es que ante esta situación, el recorte lo estén metiendo sobre todo a las renovables!  :Mad: 



EDIT: Pa que se entienda lo que comento...




> *Las renovables ahorraron 4.830 millones a la factura energética el pasado año*
> 
> Las energías renovables contribuyeron al PIB nacional en 2009 con 8.525 millones de euros, el 0,81% del total, según el estudio elaborado por Deloitte para la asociación de productores de renovables, APPA. El sector, que ha superado en peso en la economía al sector textil, el pesquero o el del calzado, abarató la factura eléctrica en 4.835 millones, según el mismo estudio. La razón es simple: las energías renovables entran a precio cero en el mercado eléctrico y desplazan a tecnologías de generación con mayores costes.
> 
> [...]


Las renovables ahorraron 4.830 millones a la factura energética el pasado año · ELPAÍS.com






> *La subasta eléctrica hace prever una fuerte subida de la luz en enero]
> La puja entre empresas, celebrada ayer, arrojó un notable aumento del precio de la electricidad*
> 
> El año nuevo amenaza con traer una mala noticia para el bolsillo de los españoles. Las tensiones en el mercado de la electricidad sugieren que, en enero, el Gobierno tendrá que subir la factura de la luz de forma importante. Lo que no está claro es de cuánto será la subida. Fuentes del sector consideran que la luz podría subir alrededor de un 10% para los 18 millones de hogares y pymes que utilizan la tarifa de último recurso, la TUR (consumo inferior a 10 kw al mes). 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Con los citados cálculos, que tienen en cuenta el mayor uso que se hace de energía en horas punta durante los meses más fríos (además de otros ajustes como el pago por capacidad, la prima de riesgo y las pérdidas estimadas) *la subasta de ayer arrojó un incremento del precio de la electricidad para el primer trimestre de 2011 del 21,3%*.
> 
> ...


La subasta eléctrica hace prever una fuerte subida de la luz en enero - Público.es

----------


## ben-amar

Lo mas ironico de la subida, si no he escuchado mal las noticias, es que este incremento en la factura no va a parar a las electricas si no a nuestra bien-amada Hacienda.
Un impuesto mas, disfrazado eso si

----------


## Salut

> Lo mas ironico de la subida, si no he escuchado mal las noticias, es que este incremento en la factura no va a parar a las electricas si no a nuestra bien-amada Hacienda.
> Un impuesto mas, disfrazado eso si


Pues... has escuchado mal.

El 9,8% de subida de enero viene del aumento de costes del 20% en la última subasta eléctrica. A raíz sobre todo del encarecimiento del gas natural.

Otra cosa es que en la tele haya muchos charlatanes que pretendan vender alguna moto, tipo "ZP = satanás", "nuclear = el paraíso terrenal", "renovables = ruina", o cosas por el estilo...

Obviamente esta gente aplica la máxima de "no permitas que la realidad te destroce un bonito argumento".

----------


## nando

Según he escuchado hoy españa es el pais donde mas cara esta la luz  :Mad:  :Mad:  y si los embalses estan a tope se supone que fabrican luz a tutiplenin no entiendo nada  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Según he escuchado hoy españa es el pais donde mas cara esta la luz  y si los embalses estan a tope se supone que fabrican luz a tutiplenin no entiendo nada


Y has escuchado bien... y si no es el más caro, desde luego, es uno de los que más  :Mad: 

Y llevan dos años que las turbinas trabajan a tutiplén, y ya ves lo que cuesta la hidroeléctrica  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

Si, lo del precio de la luz aqui viene de varios errores estratégicos.

Yo diría que el principal es que seguimos siendo una isla energética. Por falta de interconexiones -sobre todo con Francia-, no nos aprovechamos de las ventajas que reporta el comercio de electricidad... ni de la competencia REAL que eso produciría.

Y eso nos perjudica, porque ni les podemos vender nuestro excedente eólico, ni podemos importar cuando la electricidad sobra allí.


AVISO A NAVEGANTES: Eso de que dependemos de Francia energeticamente es un cuento chino. De hecho, en 2010 les hemos vendido más electricidad de la que les hemos comprado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

A ver si también militarizan a las eléctricas de una vez... que no les vendría mal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , ya está bien, que buenos cubatas se tienen que estar tomando algunos en lujosos yates a costa nuestra y riéndose de nosotros  :Mad: 

Es una vergüenza que estando el país como está, hagan esto, y que el Gobierno les de vía libre, vaya con la liberalización del mercado  :Embarrassment: 

Somos sus esclavos, hacen lo que quieren con nosotros, cobran lo que les da la gana sin importarles absolutamente nada, nos dan un servicio nefasto (en donde vivo, a nada que sople aire o llueva, tenemos cortes de luz, si hay tormenta, mejor no hablo) y encima se ríen de nosotros teniendo el descaro de decir que les debemos dinero, que la factura de la luz debe subir un 20% más para igualar el famoso déficit...

Ahora en enero, nos clavan otro 10%... seguro que los sueldos también suben un 10%...

A este paso, cuando llegue la nómina a final de mes, al banquero le vamos a tener que decir, no, si no la ingreses en mi cuenta, ingrésala en la cuenta de esta compañía...

En fin... que le vamos a hacer, sólo espero que después vengan a alimentar a nuestras familias cuando no tengamos un duro, que seguro que vienen a darnos de comer después.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20101229/econom...012291537.html
> 
> *
> Sebastián asegura que la subida de la luz equivaldrá al «precio de un café»*
> 
> El ministro de Industria afirma que Gobierno trabaja para no subir más la luz en 2011 tras el aumento del 9,8% en enero


Pero chiquillo, donde te tomas tú los cafés?????  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Que tipo de café?? Un Irlandés con un whisky de malta de 1800???  :Confused: 

Madre mía  :Embarrassment: , lo que hay que oír... La del café a 60 céntimos fue buena, pero esta es aún mejor...jajaja  :Big Grin: 




> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20101229/econom...012291537.html
> 
> *"No podemos hacer nada sobre el precio de la energía"
> *


Se ha equivocado de verbo, en vez podemos es queremos, por lo cual la frase queda así:

*"No queremos hacer nada sobre el precio de la energía"*  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## nando

> A ver si también militarizan a las eléctricas de una vez... que no les vendría mal , ya está bien, que buenos cubatas se tienen que estar tomando algunos en lujosos yates a costa nuestra y riéndose de nosotros 
> 
> *Es una vergüenza que estando el país como está, hagan esto, y que el Gobierno les de vía libre*, vaya con la liberalización del mercado 
> 
> Somos sus esclavos, hacen lo que quieren con nosotros, cobran lo que les da la gana sin importarles absolutamente nada, nos dan un servicio nefasto (en donde vivo, a nada que sople aire o llueva, tenemos cortes de luz, si hay tormenta, mejor no hablo) y encima se ríen de nosotros teniendo el descaro de decir que les debemos dinero, que la factura de la luz debe subir un 20% más para igualar el famoso déficit...
> 
> Ahora en enero, nos clavan otro 10%... seguro que los sueldos también suben un 10%...
> 
> A este paso, cuando llegue la nómina a final de mes, al banquero le vamos a tener que decir, no, si no la ingreses en mi cuenta, ingrésala en la cuenta de esta compañía...
> ...


por que asi ellos tambien chupan  :Cool: aprietan las tuercas donde no hay que apretarlas y aflojan las estan prietas y al final lo que pasa el motor se descacharra por tanto chanchulleo :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

Lo que no tiene sentido es que se pague toda la energía fabricada al precio que cuesta la última que se incorpora al proceso.
Así las que tienen su base de producción en nucleares o renovables (hidráulica, termosolar, fotovoltaica y eólicas) se forran cuando entran las de carbón o fuel y a nosotros nos cuesta más.
Es tan sencillo como asignar precios de venta en función del coste de producción de cada uno de los sistemas y no del último que se incorpora. En un Consejo de Ministros y con voluntad política se puede hacer rápido y bien.

----------


## Luján

> Lo que no tiene sentido es que se pague toda la energía fabricada al precio que cuesta la última que se incorpora al proceso.
> Así las que tienen su base de producción en nucleares o renovables (hidráulica, termosolar, fotovoltaica y eólicas) se forran cuando entran las de carbón o fuel y a nosotros nos cuesta más.
> Es tan sencillo como asignar precios de venta en función del coste de producción de cada uno de los sistemas y no del último que se incorpora. En un Consejo de Ministros y con voluntad política se puede hacer rápido y bien.


Estoy de acuerdo.

Si en cualquier otra cosa se paga en función del coste de producción (sin contar los intermediarios), ¿por qué en la electricidad se paga *todo* en función del coste de *parte* de la producción?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tu lo has dicho perdiguera...




> En un Consejo de Ministros y *con voluntad política se puede hacer rápido y bien*.


Pero crees que tendrán voluntad de hacerlo algún día? Yo creo que no... :Embarrassment: 

EDIT: Sólo con ver la perla que ha soltado hoy el ministro de Industria _"La subida de la luz equivale al <precio de un café>"_, ya ves la voluntad que hay... :Embarrassment:

----------


## nando

> Tu lo has dicho perdiguera...
> 
> 
> 
> *Pero crees que tendrán voluntad de hacerlo algún día?* Yo creo que no...
> 
> EDIT: Sólo con ver la perla que ha soltado hoy el ministro de Industria _"La subida de la luz equivale al <precio de un café>"_, ya ves la voluntad que hay...


yo digo que no cuando les interese ya vereís como la bajaran...

----------


## Salut

> Estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Si en cualquier otra cosa se paga en función del coste de producción (sin contar los intermediarios), ¿por qué en la electricidad se paga *todo* en función del coste de *parte* de la producción?


Bueno, la cosa es sencilla: las manzanas se compran a 1 /kg, independientemente de que a algunos les cueste 0,1  producirlos. El precio en cualquier sistema de mercado viene determinado por el coste del último kilito que se consigue vender.

El sistema de casación básicamente imita los mecanismos de un mercado "ideal". Y tiene de punto fuerte la capacidad de producir mucha información -vía precios- de los fallos del sistema... que se traducen en oportunidades de negocio.

Otra cosa es que decidamos cargarnos el sistema de mercado para el sector eléctrico. La verdad es que es un sector suficientemente estratégico y concentrado como para que la planificación central sea más eficiente.

Pero nada, ya sabemos que en estos tiempos el dogma dominante es la "libre empresa" a cualquier precio, incluso en sectores donde es menos eficiente.

----------


## perdiguera

> Bueno, la cosa es sencilla: las manzanas se compran a 1 /kg, independientemente de que a algunos les cueste 0,1  producirlos. El precio en cualquier sistema de mercado viene determinado por el coste del último kilito que se consigue vender.
> 
> El sistema de casación básicamente imita los mecanismos de un mercado "ideal". Y tiene de punto fuerte la capacidad de producir mucha información -vía precios- de los fallos del sistema... que se traducen en oportunidades de negocio.
> 
> Otra cosa es que decidamos cargarnos el sistema de mercado para el sector eléctrico. La verdad es que es un sector suficientemente estratégico y concentrado como para que la planificación central sea más eficiente.
> 
> Pero nada, ya sabemos que en estos tiempos el dogma dominante es la "libre empresa" a cualquier precio, incluso en sectores donde es menos eficiente.


En realidad no hay sistema de mercado, libre mercado, en el tema electrico, como tampoco lo hay en la distribución de carburantes.
Como dices muy bien está muy concentrado, en pocas manos vamos, produciéndose un oligopolio que se nota en los precios de venta. Si tuviésemos mejor intercomunicación con los países limítrofes podríamos mejorar la transparencia del mercado.
También está el problema de la atomización del comprador, todos nosotros, que no somos, uno a uno, lo suficientemente fuertes para provocar variaciones en el precio. No compramos al mismo precio el Kw, porque no tenemos el mismo poder de compra que ellos,  que ADIF o El Corte Inglés por poner dos ejemplos de grandes consumidores.
Por eso digo que se debería decidir en Consejo de Ministros dejar al sector fuera del mercado y poner precios dirigidos por el Estado sin que se produzca déficit.
Para ello habría que acabar también con las térmicas de carbón y fuel que ,aparte de ser las más contaminantes, son las que tienen un precio de fabricación más caro.

----------


## REEGE

Lo que veo es un precio exagerado de la energía eléctrica y un ridículo precio de un bien mucho más necesario como es el AGUA. Y el problema como dice Nando, cuando les interese a ellos, se soluciona... 
Mirad, como el tema de controladores ya lo están trabajando... :Embarrassment: 
Van a lo suyo, todos!!! Y todos nosotros lo estamos pagamos...
Saludos chicos.

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, la cosa es sencilla: las manzanas se compran a 1 /kg, independientemente de que a algunos les cueste 0,1  producirlos. El precio en cualquier sistema de mercado viene determinado por el coste del último kilito que se consigue vender.
> 
> El sistema de casación básicamente imita los mecanismos de un mercado "ideal". Y tiene de punto fuerte la capacidad de producir mucha información -vía precios- de los fallos del sistema... que se traducen en oportunidades de negocio.
> 
> Otra cosa es que decidamos cargarnos el sistema de mercado para el sector eléctrico. La verdad es que es un sector suficientemente estratégico y concentrado como para que la planificación central sea más eficiente.
> 
> Pero nada, ya sabemos que en estos tiempos el dogma dominante es la "libre empresa" a cualquier precio, incluso en sectores donde es menos eficiente.



Sí, pero yo puedo decidir si compro manzanas en el super a 1 o en el mercadillo a 0.5 siendo la misma variedad y, posiblemente de la misma zona.

Incluso puedo decidir si comprar directamente a ciertos agricultores.


Y no me vale que me digan que puedo elegir comprar energía eléctrica "ecológica", pues aparte de no existir diferenciación en las redes eléctricas (aquí en Puerto de Sagunto bien puede ser de la central de ciclo combinado de aquí mismo, de los aerogeneradores de Barracas, de la nuclear de Cofrentes, de la hidroeléctrica de La Muela, de la Térmica de Carbón de Andorra, etc. No se diferencia), la cobran más cara.

----------


## Varanya

Os copio un artículo interesante sobre el tema de Ignacio Escolar de Público:

http://www.escolar.net/MT/archives/2...electrico.html

*El populismo eléctrico*

Dice Mariano Rajoy, con el populismo habitual, que la subida de la luz es una muestra más de la disparatada política económica del Gobierno. Le sale gratis, el tema es tan complejo que sin duda colocará el titular. Pero en este asunto, el PP debería pedir perdón antes de hablar. El disparate mayor se llama déficit tarifario y es un invento único en toda Europa que puso en marcha Josep Piqué, cuando era ministro de Industria con José María Aznar. Para contener la inflación y entrar en el euro, el liberal Gobierno del PP congeló las tarifas, pero al mismo tiempo garantizó por ley a las eléctricas que la diferencia entre lo que realmente costaba la luz y lo que pagaban los consumidores esto es, el déficit tarifario se devolvería más adelante y con intereses a cuenta de posteriores subidas de precio. Traducido: el que venga después, que arree.

En los ocho años de Aznar, descontada la inflación, las tarifas bajaron artificialmente un 32%. Como consecuencia indirecta de esos irresponsables descuentos, el consumo eléctrico en los hogares se disparó: España es el país que gasta más electricidad per cápita de toda Europa en los hogares (descontando el consumo industrial). Mientras tanto, la bola de nieve creció y creció. Cuando llegó el PSOE al Gobierno, las tarifas empezaron a subir, pero también por debajo del precio real de la electricidad era un asunto impopular. Y así, entre unos y otros (y también con algunos grandes errores socialistas, como las enormes primas a la energía solar, que nos han costado 3.000 millones de euros), hemos llegado hoy a una pavorosa situación en la que el déficit tarifario asciende a 20.000 millones de euros que, por ley, debemos entre todos a las eléctricas y que tendremos que devolver a través del recibo de la luz en los próximos años. Es una bromita de nada: solamente el 2% del PIB.

-

Algunos datos más sobre el laberinto eléctrico

1. España tiene más centrales de las que necesita. Actualmente tenemos capacidad para producir una energía máxima de 779,6 TWh y la producción real es el 35,7%: 278,3 TWh. Es lógico que tengamos más capacidad de producción de la que se utiliza realmente porque en el negocio de la electricidad los picos son importantes y no todas las centrales pueden funcionar de forma constante, pero el resto de Europa tiene un grado de utilización del 45,1%: diez puntos más. En los últimos años, se han construído muchísimas centrales y la crisis económica las ha dejado sin uso.

2. España también tiene uno de los sistemas menos conectados con el resto de Europa. La capacidad de interconexión es del 3%, similar a la de Reino Unido e Irlanda (y eso que nosotros no somos una isla). Esto significa que no podemos vender los excedentes que podrían producir nuestras centrales: tenemos más centrales de las que necesitamos pero no podemos exportar su electricidad. Tampoco ayuda que nuestro mayor vecino sea Francia, que tiene un sistema eléctrico bastante competitivo con sus famosas nucleares.

3. El precio de la electricidad del pool español (esto es, de lo que cuesta la electricidad en la subasta antes de ser distribuida) es hoy de los más baratos de Europa; más incluso que Francia con sus nucleares o Noruega con sus enormes presas hidráulicas.

4. El precio sube después por varias razones. La fundamental: las primas que se pagan a las energías renovables, una apuesta tecnológica interesantísima y fundamental -sin planeta, de poco sirve tener electricidad pero que no siempre ha resultado eficaz. El año pasado, las *primas a renovables* (incluyendo cogeneración) sumaron 6.215 millones de euros. *Este año han sido 6.722 millones* y el que viene serán otros 6.750 millones. Para poner la cifra en contexto: 55 veces más que las famosas subvenciones que cobra el cine español (121 millones de euros al año sumando ayudas estatales y autonómicas).

5. Gran parte de esa enorme tarta se la lleva la energía eólica. Pero a cambio ha puesto a España a la cabeza mundial en este sector. La eólica, además, ya produce el 16% de la demanda y no para de crecer. Ha habido días que sólo con los molinos hemos cubierto el 43% de la electricidad que gastamos. En unos años, incluso adelantará en producción a la energía nuclear.

6. El *gran agujero* en los incentivos para las renovables tiene otro nombre: *energía solar fotovoltaica*. *Se lleva la mitad de esas ayudas* pero a cambio *apenas produce el 3%* de toda la electricidad. La fotovoltaica cobra una prima de *450 euros por MWh* (frente a un precio de mercado de 64 euros por MWh).

7. ¿De dónde viene este *desastre fotovoltaico*? De un decreto ley mal diseñado que hizo el nefasto Joan Clos cuando era ministro de Industria: la energía solar fotovoltaica se convirtió en una inversión fantástica, que recomendaba la banca privada a sus mejores clientes. Dejaba unos beneficios garantizados de entre el 10% y el 20% anual sin riesgo alguno. Hubo incluso *fraudes sonados*: huertos solares que decían tener más potencia de la que realmente habían instalado y que cubrían el resto con el enchufe; o paneles que se montaban y se desmontaban cuando venía el inspector para así llegar a tiempo en una carrera del oro por la prima. También mucha corrupción: huertos solares que se construyeron fuera de plazo y que algunas administraciones autonómicas dieron por buenos (probablemente a cambio de suculentas mordidas). El negocio ha sido para muchos tan redondo como el sol. La cagada, tan inmensa como el sistema solar: *3.000 millones de euros*; por ponerlo en contexto, es dos veces lo que se ahorra congelando las pensiones.

8. El año pasado la demanda eléctrica bajó un 4,7%, después de 25 años creciendo al 4% de media. ¿La razón? La crisis económica: la mayor parte de esta bajada está en el consumo industrial. Esto supuso que el déficit tarifario subiese aún más, como consecuencia de la burbuja eléctrica anterior -de las innecesarias centrales nuevas construidas. En el último año, el déficit tarifario aumentó en más de 4.000 millones de euros.

9. La baja demanda también afectó a las centrales de carbón español. Para las centrales que funcionan con carbón importado -más barato- la bajada de precios sólo supuso un parón de actividad del 10%. Las centrales que usan *carbón español (que es un 30% más caro y también más contaminante)* bajaron su producción un 53% en 2009. Desde julio de 2009, prácticamente están paradas porque su precio de producción era tan caro que no entraba en el pool.

10. La situación llegó a un punto que habría provocado el cierre de todas estas centrales y, por extensión, de las minas de carbón españolas. Según el Ministerio de Industria, estas instalaciones son estratégicas, pues explotan la única fuente de energía fósil autóctona en un país con una dependencia energética tremenda. Así que el Gobierno las reanimó por medio de un decreto, colocando en el primer lugar del pool eléctrico a las centrales que funcionan con *carbón nacional*. El decreto ha sido denunciado por las eléctricas y aún está en los tribunales. Según algunos cálculos, supone un incentivo de unos *700 millones de euros más al año* para este sector.

11. Mientras tanto, las eléctricas siguen ganando dinero. Gran parte de estos beneficios, literalmente, caen del cielo: son gracias a la energía hidroeléctrica, a la lluvia, que se acaba vendiendo al mismo precio que se paga por el gas. Son las mismas eléctricas a las que pagamos hace unos años 2.500 millones de euros de más para que compitiesen; un dinero que el PSOE denunció desde la oposición como el billón de las eléctricas y que luego, en el Gobierno, no ha querido reclamar.

12. ¿Los *beneficios* del sector? Bien, gracias. El año pasado Endesa ganó *3.430* millones de euros mientras que Iberdrola alcanzó los *2.824* millones y Gas Natural-Fenosa subió hasta los *1.190* millones de euros. Stupendo, que diría Forges.

----------


## Salut

> Sí, pero yo puedo decidir si compro manzanas en el super a 1 o en el mercadillo a 0.5 siendo la misma variedad y, posiblemente de la misma zona.
> 
> Incluso puedo decidir si comprar directamente a ciertos agricultores.


Bien, eso no es exactamente así. Si en el mercadillo lo encuentras a un precio sensiblemente inferior que en el super es ante todo por la ineficiencia del mercado - por existir algún tipo de barrera que impida al resto de consumidores acceder al mercadillo.

Vamos, el agricultor o el tipo del mercadillo a priori vende barato porque es la única forma de vender toda su producción. Si los consumidores fueran totalmente racionales y no existiera barrera de acceso al mercadillo, lo lógico sería que todos compraran allí.

Como el del mercadillo no tiene suficiente producción para todos, a poco que se empiecen a formar colas lo que haría sería aprovechar la situación y subir un poco sus precios. 

Como el del super vería una pérdida de clientes, o bien baja los precios o bien deja de vender manzanas -si ya estaba al límite de sus costes-.

El caso es que, en ausencia de barreras, los precios tienden a converger en el coste marginal (= el de la última unidad de producto comprada).






> Y no me vale que me digan que puedo elegir comprar energía eléctrica "ecológica", pues aparte de no existir diferenciación en las redes eléctricas (aquí en Puerto de Sagunto bien puede ser de la central de ciclo combinado de aquí mismo, de los aerogeneradores de Barracas, de la nuclear de Cofrentes, de la hidroeléctrica de La Muela, de la Térmica de Carbón de Andorra, etc. No se diferencia), la cobran más cara.


A mi siempre me gusta comparar la electricidad con el agua. No en vano se dice a menudo "fluido eléctrico".

Bien, aunque la red eléctrica lo mezcla todo, manteniendo una adecuada contabilidad se puede segregar una producción de la otra... de la misma manera que se pueden mantener segregados los derechos de caudales.

Veamos un ejemplo:

- "ElectroVerde S.A." tiene clientes que el día 21 de marzo a las 17h consumen 2 GW de energía. Por eso, para ese mismo día y esa misma hora debería buscar en la subasta al menos 2 GW de energía renovable. Si están fácilmente disponibles, saldrá a precio de mercado. Si no, deberá pagar un sobreprecio para que se pongan en marcha las hidráulicas, o que se construya una central de biomasa.

- "ElectroGuarro S.A." tiene clientes que ese mismo dia demandan 4 GW de energía "sin más". Si la producción renovable es de 3 GW, pues dos son de "ElectroVerde" y "ElectroGuarro" sólo tendría 1 GW renovable y el resto convencional. Y así lo debería hacer constar en su factura, sus memorias, etc.

Si, tal y como obliga el Ministerio de Industria, se pone claramente esa información en la factura... pues bueno, habrá gente sin conciencia a las que les importe un pimiento lo mucho o poco que contamine su consumo... y gente con conciencia que esté dispuesta a pagar un sobreprecio.

De todas formas, cuando los mercados son tan opacos, es perfectamente posible que la distribuidora cobre sobreprecio al consumidor, pero no pague sobreprecio al productor -con lo que no existen incentivos para que los productores inviertan en renovables-. 

Basta que exista más producción renovable que consumidores renovables para que no exista ese sobreprecio al productor. Si el consumidor renovable no conoce este hecho, se le puede engañar exigiéndole un sobreprecio.

Es lo que pasa ahora mismo en el mercado español.

----------


## ARAGORM

> AVISO A NAVEGANTES: Eso de que dependemos de Francia energeticamente es un cuento chino. De hecho, en 2010 les hemos vendido más electricidad de la que les hemos comprado.


Hola Salut, ¿donde se puede mirar esos datos? porque casi todos los medios de comunicación, dicen que dependemos de Francia en gran parte. :Confused: 
Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

^^ Es un topicazo. No por repetir 1000 veces una mentira se convertirá en verdad.

España siempre ha sido autosuficiente en cuanto a capacidad de generación. Durante algunos años, se compró algo de electricidad (casi insignificante para el consumo) de Francia, porque salía barata -y no porque dependiéramos de ellos-.

Pero hace ya muchísimo que además tenemos un saldo exportador neto con el conjunto de nuestros vecinos, y este 2010 incluso en el saldo individual con Francia:



http://www.ree.es/sistema_electrico/...e_REE_2010.pdf

----------


## ARAGORM

> ^^ Es un topicazo. No por repetir 1000 veces una mentira se convertirá en verdad.
> 
> España siempre ha sido autosuficiente en cuanto a capacidad de generación. Durante algunos años, se compró algo de electricidad (casi insignificante para el consumo) de Francia, porque salía barata -y no porque dependiéramos de ellos-.
> 
> Pero hace ya muchísimo que además tenemos un saldo exportador neto con el conjunto de nuestros vecinos, y este 2010 incluso en el saldo individual con Francia:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ree.es/sistema_electrico/...e_REE_2010.pdf


Gracias Salut, la verdad es que uno se queda a cuadros, después de haber oído en varias tertulias radiofónicas que compramos electricidad a Francia procedente de centrales nucleares, mientras aquí las cerramos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

Si, es alucinante... pero ese es el nivel de nuestros periodistas y tertulianos, lamentablemente.

Por supuesto que la difusión del mito no es casual: responde a unos intereses muy concretos:

1) Las eléctricas, para prolongar la vida de las centrales actuales (que reportan suculentos beneficios "caidos del cielo") pero ni de coña se embarcarían en el desastre financiero que supondría construir una nueva.

Además saben que la apuesta por renovables o nucleares es excluyente: o tomas una via o la otra. Y hace ya tiempo que las renovables se les están comiendo el pastel.

2) Toda una casta de ingenieros nucleares formados durante el tardofranquismo, que han visto muy mermadas sus expectativas de ser "la élite" del país.

3) Militaristas que sueñan con que España sea capaz de desarrollar la bomba atómica y, llegado el caso, contar con suficiente material fisible para producirlas en masa.

4) Todos aquellos que se benefician de una gestión altamente centralizada, fácilmente controlable y manipulable en pro de sus intereses. Con las renovables -sobre todo las de pequeña escala- el ciudadano de a pie se puede volver independiente energéticamente con gran facilidad, y en consecuencia menos controlable.

Esto último es una de las muchas razones por las que normalmente se asocia renovables a los movimientos "de izquierdas", y las nucleares a los movimientos "de derechas".

----------


## No Registrado

Hay tertulias radiofónicas y grupos de presión que controlan medios de comunicación a los que le interesa enormemente machacar a diario con mentiras y falsedades, que a base de repetirse, a una parte de la población le quedan grabadas como verdades.

Una de ellas es ésta.

 España es bastante autosuficiente en materia eléctrica, y puede exportar a países vecinos como Portugal y Marruecos, también al principado una pequeña cantidad. Con Francia, si se ha comprado es por su precio.

 ¿El fin de mentir? Como siempre, obtener réditos políticos aunque sea a costa de la imagen del país, y predisponer a la población para las "necesarias y urgentes" grandes obras sin las que "volveremos al paleolítico" (frase de una de esas pseudotertulias de no hace más de un mes).

----------


## Salut

> Hay tertulias radiofónicas y grupos de presión que controlan medios de comunicación


Fijaos dónde se anuncia con mayor frecuencia Endesa... y entendereis muchas cosas  :Stick Out Tongue: 

...no hablemos ya de las filias y fobias del Sr. Pizarro...

El sistema eléctrico al servicio de una ideología.. ¡Olé!

----------


## Salut

Más noticias sobre la tarifa:




> *La liberalización de servicios olvida al consumidor
> Sólo las grandes empresas han logrado rebajas significativas de precios con la apertura a la competencia de distintos sectores*
> 
> A los españoles las gasolinas nos cuestan en torno a una media de un 7% más de media que a nuestros vecinos europeos y eso antes de impuestos. Sólo daneses e italianos pagan más. En las telecomunicaciones, el último estudio de la Comisión del Mercado de las Telecomunicaciones (CMT), publicado en diciembre, dejó bien claro que es aún peor, abonamos por navegar por internet hasta un 21% más que la media de lo que se paga en el resto de la Unión Europea. Qué decir de lo que nos cuesta el gas, que acaba de subir un 4%. Y la luz, servicio que no para de encarecerse, casi un 50% en los últimos cuatro años, y cuya última subida a partir de este mes nos supondrá una media de 6,77 euros por vivienda y mes, según el análisis realizado por la asociación de consumidores Facua. 
> 
> Todos ellos (energía, telecomunicaciones, carburantes o transportes) son mercados liberalizados en los últimos años por los gobiernos del PSOE y del PP. Los monopolios de Iberia, Campsa o Telefónica, y oligopolios como el eléctrico dieron paso a mercados sin regulación y con fuerte competencia entre los operadores para conseguir así precios más bajos y mejores servicios con mayor calidad. 
> 
> "Pues ha ocurrido justamente lo contrario", concluye el portavoz de Facua Consumidores en Acción, Rubén Sánchez, quien añade que "en todos los sectores donde un gobierno de España ha puesto la mano de la liberalización, al usuario se le ha perjudicado enormemente". Utiliza prácticamente las mismas palabras que el presidente de la Unión de Consumidores de Andalucía (UCA/UCE), Juan Moreno (ver entrevista), cuando afirma que "la mayoría de las expectativas que teníamos los consumidores sobre el proceso de liberalizaciones no se han cumplido".
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.es/dinero/354988/...-al-consumidor

----------


## ramon

Yo creo que al respecto de la factura de la electricidad, donde nos más nos engañaron  fue en meternos por los ojos las cocinas eléctricas durante los aprox. últimos 15 años, puesto que el gas es más barato que la electricidad. Nos convencieron aduciendo seguridad doméstica pero en cambio el calentador de agua sigue siendo de gas en la mayoría de las casas. El alto consumo de las cocinas eléctricas nos obligó a aumentar la contratación de electricidad y este particular, como saben algunos de los tertulianos mejor que yo, condiciona en buena parte la factura eléctrica mensual. Dicho de otra forma, si cuando se nos estropee la cocina eléctrica la cambiamos por una de gas y de paso vamos optimizando el consumo de los electrodomésticos que vamos renovando (especialmente aire acondicionado, frigoríficos y TV de pantalla plana), podemos reducir la cantidad de electricidad contratada y el consumo y poder ahorrarnos fácilmente 20-30 euros mensuales. Eso sí hay que subir más bombonas de gas por la escalera.

----------


## Salut

^^ Y los aires acondicionados, y multitud de aparatejos tontos para cocinar (fondues, raklettes, etc.), y un boom en informática y multim¡erda, y un aumento brutal en la iluminación pública (sobre todo en autovías y rondas urbanas), y... y...

Aunque algunas de estas cosas han aumentado nuestro bienestar o nuestra seguridad, la inmensa mayoría son caprichitos innecesarios.

----------

